# Another Strela Chrono And A Question



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

After a bit of a search I have found this Sekonda chrono (you can take me off your list Roy thanks). It seems in good nick but badly needs a clean - lots of gunk inside and some on case - a job for Chealwatch I think.

It seems OK to me but I would welcome any comments.

Does anyone know how to date these? The 3017 movement is numbered 89087.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Another pic whic shows the colours nicely. These watches are very difficult to photograph - the curving crystal reflects everything at all angles


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You're right, I've tried photographing mine loads of times with little success!

As to dating it, one of the main Poljot related sites says that 100,000 3017's were produced for 20 years beginning in 1959. Other sites mention various serial numbers earlier than yours as being from the late sixties to early seventies.

So, cobbling together that vague info suggests that this watch might be from the mid to late 70's ??? But without a definitive list of serial numbers/dates I can't be sure.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

*Well Done *Psychlist - nice catch
















My one, just collected from the local watchmaker, seems to have gone one step forward and two steps back!!

It has now been serviced and runs really really well, but the Sekonda supplied 'original' hands which are not identical to the true original hands don't look very good..................I think for the moment I'll just enjoy using it.

In due time (don't want the watchmaker to feel that all his work was wasted - I'm being a bit soft maybe!!) I will arrange with him that we go back to plan 1 and carry total hand swap with my off-white Strela which has the full handset for the black Strela and the hands that have just been removed from the black Strela are the original ones for the off-white Strela - I'm getting very confused







- and that should give me 2 'original' Strelas, one black and one white (off-white).


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Psychlist - Yours is from 1975ish sorry I can't be more specific.

One I had was 89071 pretty close comrad of yours ! (sadly stolen)

Here are the breakdowns of the serial numbers:

1959 - 1963 Strela, Poljot up to 19000

1964 - 1965 Strela, Poljot 19000 to 31000

1966 - 1967 Sekonda, Poljot 31000 to 42000

1968 - 1969 Sekonda, Poljot 42000 to 53000

1970 - 1971 Sekonda, Poljot 53000 to 64000

Late 70s ones were 90,000 and I've never seen a 100,000 one yet just a couple of 96,xxx ones.

(that is assuming the balance cock has not been replaced with that of an older or newer one)

Bareges - you see it was meant to be.... they will get their original hands in the end. Any photos of the not so original hands then?

Regards

Dave


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Excellent! Thanks for the list of serial numbers Dave. Can't wait to get home and pop the back off mine so I can see when it's from


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments and the serial numbers, Dave - and sorry you lost yours - ours must have been made almost on the same day!!

Bareges - let us see the result when you have all sorted out


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Dave,

Will get photos as soon as I can ...............you're right 'originals' are meant to be so!!

Based on your list of numbers (can't lay my hands on the list I found) my 3017 with a Serial number of 17391 is much older than I had reckoned..........a little tit bit for me anyway is that the watchmaker having done the work said that he reckoned that the movement had never had any 'professional' work done on it. They were no watchmakers stamps/marks anywhere inside the case


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Mine's a relative noob - 99196:

*Poljot 3017 movement*


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Right apologies for the piccies taken in a rush between junior bath and storytime!!

A reminder of how it looked* before*:










and *now*:










The RED chrono hour hand and large second sweep are wrong but the Sekonda 'original' spares look very weird - the crown should now be correct.

And the original hand set on the wrong watch:










Just have to wait a little and try to recoup a bit of cash then start again..............!!!

Whilst on the subject couldn't resist this :










this afternoon.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Getting there bareges.....

The hour hand is nice and new you just need a minute hand and correct chrono hands (off the other one) and you are laughing


----------

